# Gold ore pics



## forestguy1981 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have some rocks that I am fairly sure are gold ore. I can't find a camera to take pics to post on here, so I was wondering if some of you had some pics of gold bearing quartz with fine veins rather than coarser, more obvious gold. This stuff looks like gold, being yellow and following in the fracture of the quartz, but it is so fine that I can't make out the grain size etc., under a magnifying glass. 
The rocks are unusually heavy and definitely fractured quartz. There is also a presence of Galena and iron ores in the area. I also have found some of what appears to be native silver, but without the acid, which I can't seem to find, I know of no other way other than to visually inspect the ore to be sure of what I have.
There is a website which has pictures very similar to the rock I have. Nevada Outback Gems has pictures of gold ore rocks. Pictures 7, 8, 9 and 10 are indicative of the type of rock I have. If you have any similar ones and could post them for me to look at, I would appreciate it. I will get pictures of my rocks up as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## micronationcreation (Apr 29, 2011)

Look in the prospecting and mining threads, rick the rock man's threads are good.


----------



## micronationcreation (Apr 29, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=6212


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 29, 2011)

micronationcreation said:


> Look in the prospecting and mining threads, rick the rock man's threads are good.





micronationcreation said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=6212



Thanks for the compliments.
I'll add more to that thread sometime soon.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------

